# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for August 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Find something of each of the primary colour*

Advanced Task - Ride a unicorn
*The Primary Colours are Red, Yellow, and Blue

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun everyone!  ::teeth::

----------


## Max ツ

YAY!!! I WIIL be the first one to do this! Can I do it in July? Huh?! Can I? Can I?!
Say yes please!  ::D: 

BTW, the advanced task should be a little more, well, advanced, but oh well.

----------


## Brunor2

How's the basic ?
For example: I find a blue cup, A green painting and a red notebook. That's it ?

Riding a unicorn looks fun, haha.

----------


## PercyLucid

> YAY!!! I WIIL be the first one to do this! Can I do it in July? Huh?! Can I? Can I?!
> Say yes please! 
> 
> BTW, the advanced task should be a little more, well, advanced, but oh well.



Yes, you can!!  I will start right away.  Good for you that I just found this thread, and it's 6:21 PM.... the tasks are super boring so my MILD will be weakened for this... but... expect me to do this within 1-2 days!!!!  I will pwn the unicorn afterward though... I do not like unicorns lol... a dragon is way more vicious!!!!!!

I saw no lucid from you max, so I guess your head start did not give you a lucid... we'll see tonight... if you have been MILDing the whole day, you have 10 hours head start from me, but I just started to incubate this...

_Percy readies Unicorn summoning and Prismatic Rod (a rod that has all three primary colors)_

EDIT:  Damn... if I just saw it yesterday, I would have complete it. * I had two lucids last night* (will upload later)  Did not expect this was going to launched almost a week before the 1st!!!  I expected it to come on the 30-31st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Max ツ

There ya go.

Weird Japanese Attendant. Basic Task of the Month Completed. - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Advanced Task of the Month Completed. - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Max ツ

@ Percy, beat ya this month! But you still hold the award for the earliest accomplishment, though.  ::wtf:: 
Shouldn't this be in task of the month sub-forum?

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job dude!

Yep, you did beat me  ::lol::   No lucids last night.

Too bad I did not seen this task on the day posted, as I had two lucids that night!  Oh well.  It was posted so early that at least I will complete it before the month ends (probably tonight) so the both of us will have the wings the entire month as well.

----------


## MadMonkey

OMG this advanced task is going to be so easy. Just the other night I met a very peculiur unicorn named Zamor.  ::D:  I'll just go find him where I left him in my sisters room. Actualy I don't know if hes a he or a she. lol

----------


## Hazel

The advanced task is perfect! I've been meaning to go back to that miniature Unicorn farm that I found in an old lucid. This will be my incentive. ^^

----------


## PercyLucid

I posted this in the wrong place, it was supposed to go here, it was posted yesterday:

Well Max!  I had an awesome night with a lot of vivid (non lucid) dreams and I still did not complete this.  I see its not exciting at all for me, specially after you beat me this month, there is no challenge!  ::lol::   ::lol::  I usually need 1 or 2 nights only for these tasks.

Today I received a golden professional offer that will step up my career and earnings to a whole new level (and not from the Olive Oil company, thanks God!) So right now I can think of anything but Unicorns... my MILD will be involuntary screwed for a few nights for sure... This thing went too deep into my subconscious for sure!  I am very excited and I am not dreaming (I RCed) 

Yay  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

[QUOTE=PercyLucid;1508757] specially after you beat me this month, there is no challenge!  ::lol::   ::lol::  I usually need 1 or 2 nights only for these tasks.[/QUOTE[
 ::embarrassed::  Kinda makes me feel bad for taking your task completion spirit away....





> Today I received a golden professional offer that will step up my career and earnings to a whole new level (and not from the Olive Oil company, thanks God!) So right now I can think of anything but Unicorns... my MILD will be involuntary screwed for a few nights for sure... This thing went too deep into my subconscious for sure!  I am very excited and I am not dreaming (I RCed) 
> 
> Yay



'Grats, mate! I admit I was a little freaked by reading all those olive oil dreams in your DJ.  :Oh noes:  So hopefully you now work somewhere with zombies or killer sharks or something!  ::D: 
Congrats again!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Well, I can do this!  Either of them.  But, um, the basic colors are yellow, red, and blue.  Green?  That is a secondary color  ::shock:: .

----------


## Serenity

> Primary colors are sets of colors that can be combined to make a useful range of colors. For human applications, three primary colors are usually used, since human color vision is trichromatic.
> 
> For additive combination of colors, as in overlapping projected lights or in CRT displays, the primary colors normally used are red, green, and blue. For subtractive combination of colors, as in mixing of pigments or dyes, such as in printing, the primaries normally used are cyan, magenta, and yellow,[1] though the set of red, yellow, blue is popular among artists.[2] See RGB color model, CMYK color model, and RYB color model for more on these popular sets of primary colors.
> Primary color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



.

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks a lot Max!!!!

I am very excited about it.  Do not feel bad.  I want you to try as hard as possible every night/month. It just the tasks of this month were super lame.

But you know what...  

Lucidmax.... On time!  Did the task!!!  With all the new emotions about my success in my career, I dreamed it after all, go figure.

01.08.2010Lucid Dream within a long non lucid dream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Not a bad night but neither an awesome night.  I went to bed very late and I needed to wake up early (in fact earlier as I want to send this asap)

I was in a big apartment.  I was there with my wife and some friends.  In fact, we lived there with another couple and we even sleep with them.  The other couple was not as unite as I am with my wife.  He wanted to have sex with her and at the same time he was afraid.  She was upset about it.  She also wanted to have sex but she wanted to wait.  Both of them knew I had a lot of eloquence and he was afraid I would convince his girlfriend to have sex with me.  She did not want to have sex with me, she wanted to be loyal, but at the same time, she was afraid that my eloquence would convince her to have sex.  She also knew I was powerful in my dreams.  She though it was all about my pillow, or something odd.  I told her if she needed to badly to have sex, we could have sex in a shared lucid dream.  I used my eloquence to convince her and she fell for it.  We were convinced we would meet in a lucid dream.  We went to sleep

I had a false awakening and for some reason I knew I was dreaming. My lucidity was not awesome, I realized I was dreaming in my bed, but in my dream bed, not in my real wakin bed (yes, a dream within a dream)  I was in a big hall.  







It was a huge fancy hotel.  There were enormous chandeliers, beautiful ones.  There were several red and golden carpets.  There were no DC at all.  I could hear the chatter of loose male voices, but nothing else.  In a small table I saw different tubes of paint (for portraits, not regular wall paint)  I remembered I had to pick certain colors.  I saw some odd colors but I grabbed a blue one, a yellow one and a red one.  I had all three, I decided to place them in a basket by themselves.  I grabbed a light brown wooden basket.  The basket had a small napkin.  I placed the tubes inside.  Red, yellow, blue.  I closed up the basket and prepared as a gift.  I look at the basket and said, "This is a gift that contains all three colors"  I realized that I did both "one of each color" and/or "something with all three colors"  As it was not clear what to do I did both. A little after this, I saw other baskets with several more colors, like rainbow ones, that contained all the primaries and secondaries ones.

I big door opened.  I though in meeting my female friend.  I realized I was going to have my first dream share.  I was excited.  The door opened and I though, "It is just a stupid white horse. Damn it"  I realized I had to ride it.  Now it had a small shinny horn in the middle of its third eye.  It was a unicorn all right.  I rod it, I think for a few seconds and jumped out of it. I said, "I did ride the stupid unicorn, both tasks done.  Where is my female lover!"  The unicorn was gone and I saw a couple of male DC.  We started to talk about being in a lucid dream.  My lucididy level decreased here, but I was still lucid.  I told them I was dreaming, waiting for a hot female friend that needed sex in waking, but could not have it.  I told them I was loyal to my wife and I would no have sex for real with her.  They told me it was a good idea.  They asked me that they wanted to do the same.  I told them we were already in a dream, but they could try to go to sleep in the lucid and awake in other place.  They left to do it.  I then realized that at least for me, if I went to sleep in a lucid I would awake, I did that before.  I started to walk around to see if I finally meet with this lady.  My dream vanishes.

I have a False Awakening in the bed I "went to sleep" initially.  I was alone now in my bed, but I could hear the other female DC.  She told me that she broke up with his boyfriend because he left with my wife.  I was not hurt about it, so I had some degree of very low lucidity.  I wanted then to find this lady.  I left my place and knew she lived in an Arabic country.  I was going to fly (in a plane) to her country, however, I appeared right there.  
I was in the middle of an Arabic bazaar







I was a little afraid.  I did not know the language and I was not sure if I could communicate.  I did not know either if I wanted to make a new life there or what.  I saw a small wooden house, it was a restaurant so I decided to enter it.  I could not understand a word of the environmental chatter.  I saw some small tables without cloth.  They had a small candle.  I saw some DC eating odd food.  The restaurant was not very full, in fact, it was almost empty.  I did not find this lady here so I exited the restaurant.  
I saw a big hill, it was very green, full of grass.  I saw a small home at the very end.  As I approached the house, the female DC exited the home with a white dress.  The wind moved her dress and her hair.  I felt very good.  We met and kissed.  We entered her place.  Her place was very big (in was bigger than her house from the outside) It had several stores and a lot of fancy rooms.  We had to watch out for her family, they could not spot us.  We started to make out, but a male voice approached so we stopped.  It was her dad.  I can't remember what he did told her.  We went to another room and we started to make out and we had sex (I remember a lot of detail here, but I won't share due minors in the board.  Add one more paragraf and allow your imagination to run... probably you will be close)  
Her mom suddenly appeared.  She jumped off me and I kept laying on my back.  Her mom asked her something, smiled at me and greeted me.  She asked me what I was doing lying on my back (I had clothes now)  I told her I was meditating.  I kept looking at the roof and I woke up.

Missed dream signs:
- Four people in my bed.
- Talking about dreams in the dream.

*Noticed dream sings:
- The FA.

Reality check performed:
- None.

*Second part missed dream signs:
- The FA.
- Abrupt scenery change.
- Not being spotted by the DC's mom.

What I would have done if lucid:
- Probably wake myself up due long lucid.

----------


## reere

Yea...Yellow, red and blue...Or do we have to find a green one

----------


## Squaddle

I thought Red Blue and Yellow were the primaries.....

----------


## AndresLD

> I thought Red Blue and Yellow were the primaries.....




_"Primary colors are sets of colors that can be combined to make a useful range of colors. "
"Media that combine emitted lights to create the sensation of a range of colors are using the additive color system. Typically, the primary colors used are red, green, and blue."_
Source: Primary color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## XeL

I love these tasks! Will do ASAP! :3

----------


## Squaddle

> _"Primary colors are sets of colors that can be combined to make a useful range of colors. "
> "Media that combine emitted lights to create the sensation of a range of colors are using the additive color system. Typically, the primary colors used are red, green, and blue."_
> Source: Primary color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



GAH!!!!!!! Well I learned something lol

----------


## Max ツ

Nice going, Percy. funny dream. ^.^
Call me Max, btw.

----------


## Max ツ

Wait, I thought green could be made by mixing blue and yellow, which makes it a secondary color, right? Oh come ON, didn't you ever mix blue and yellow clay balls to get green? O-o

----------


## Squaddle

Apparently it's more complex than that, and when you go check Wikipedia for primary colors and you see a chart of color waves you know it can't be wrong -_-

----------


## scrumpy

The primary colors for light are different than those from the normal primary colors, the primary colors are indeed red, yellow, and blue. That wikipedia article is referring to the colors used in a CRT monitor.

----------


## TerriblyLovely

I can definitely say as an IGCSE art student, the primary colours are indeed red, yellow and blue. Haven't you guys ever mixed paints in kindergarten and elementary school to see what colours you get? Red, yellow and blue are primary colours and when you mix those you get green, purple and orange which are secondary colours. When you mix those you get tertiary colours but that's kinda off topic... I think what you guys mean, like what scrumpy said, were the light colours which are red green and blue and when you mix those you get yellow, cyan and magenta. 

Anyway, i've never gotten around to completing a lucid task of the month so i'm really excited for the unicorn  :smiley:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Dammit! My dream self thought it was July 27, so I completed the basic task for July and called my alter ego on a cell phone. It was educational, but not the TOTM anymore! Oh well. 

The unicorn thing should be interesting. For some reason I tried to summon a unicorn to impress a bunch of DCs in one of my first lucids. Unicorns aren't my first choice, but riding a flying one would be really cool. One of my personal dream goals is to ride a giant eagle. Maybe the two could be combined somehow...

----------


## XeL



----------


## dakotahnok

*''start'' Im with a friend named timothy. Its the first day of school. I cant remember what class was my first class. I run to my locker because i knew that i had a scheduel in there some were. When i get there i see timothy is already looking through my stuff. i go and help him. we look through everything. we start to leave and the dream starts to fade. But i didnt wake up i just end up in a differient scene. im in the lunch line with one of my friends. her name is kaitlyn. 

I was instantly lucid. i had to hurry and think of what i wanted to do. I thought of the task of the month. I had full control of my body but no control of the dream. So i knew i couldnt summon a unicorn. (the advanced task of the month.) And i also knew that i didnt have time to find one. So i had to find the primary colors.i looked down at the cafateria buffet i thought "okay just need red blue and yellow." but then i thought "crap what if its red blue and green?" I went with my gut and found fried okra=green (i peeled the batter off), Corn=yellow, Beats=red, i looked down in this tub and found some blue stuff. i stuck my fingure in it and licked it. it didnt taste but i knew that it was frosting with food coloring in it. feeling satisfied that i succeeded i woke up.''end''*

----------


## Puffin

I'll probably go for the advanced task, sounds like something I'd easily be able to do.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Im happy i did this so early in the month!! It was good to have more than just a personal goal!!*

----------


## XeL

Good job Dakotahnok!  :smiley:

----------


## TacoKing7

> [21:18] <TacoKing7> One of my goals in LDing is to ride a unicorn
> [21:18] <Heavy^Sleeper> GAY!
> [21:18] <TacoKing7> 
> [21:18] <+Goldney> indeed.
> [21:18] <%ninja9578> Tacoking, that sounds like the next TOTM
> [21:19] <TacoKing7> Awesome



Ninja, I love you.

----------


## Serenity

> 



I can't get enough of this pic... while the idea of robot unicorns doesn't intrigue me AT ALL, I can't get over how pretty this looks! ^.^

----------


## TacoKing7

Serenity, have you played the game yet? It's pretty addicting, and that's where I got the idea of the goal in the first place. xD

----------


## XeL

I don't want to go off topic, but:

----------


## PercyLucid

Yeah.  I did the task already but I was just playing the game.  It's fun... 8900 on a single wish is my top.  Do you really reach an end or it's a infinite course?

Btw... keep Z pressed for a longer jump (that thing can almost fly with two long Z presses, but there are stones on the roof as well so watch out  ::lol:: )

Edit:

Holy crap!  Xel... good job  ::lol::

----------


## XeL

The trick is to learn how the different platforms are constructed. There is a limited number of them.

And yes, it's infinite :3

Infinite amounts of gay music and robot unicorns.

----------


## Max ツ

> Infinite amounts of gay music and robot unicorns.



You hit the nail on the head, my dear fellow. My sister caught me trying this game out and now the story is gonna spread like a disease. O_O

Can we get on-topic now?

----------


## PercyLucid

Lol... I figured that.

If I would have not completed the task I would play until addiction, but as I did it, I rather not (I played a few games and it's addicting hahaha)





> You hit the nail on the head, my dear fellow. My sister caught me trying this game out and now the story is gonna spread like a disease. O_O
> 
> Can we get on-topic now?



Lol hahahaha.  You did both tasks as well.  You do not need to play until addiction.

----------


## pllplp

Comentary
Well, I am impressed with myself that I seem to be having more lucid dreams. I have accomplished the last several Tasks of the Months, got to say feels good.
I am also suppiresed that I have done some of them simply because they are pretty lame and I didnt really care about doing them. I just happen to think about them while I was lucid. I hope that sometime there might be another that I actually want to do.

Basic Task Completed:
I was in a big room like a study with lots of books along the walls and a big leather chair and couch facing a tv. Someone was telling me stuff about magik. The tv was showing what was supposed to be a what really happened with cowboys fighting and killing zombies. I looked around and I saw a movie "Earnist learns magic" or something like that. I laughed at the thought of learning sorcery from that and the guy says ya i could learn something from it. Then he opens a shelf below the tv and says these were like a condenced version and would contain the essential 49 formulas I would need to learn. I have to leave because I need to go somewhere else. I leave and it seems like a mall or something. I walk down a hallway a little and I realize I am dreaming.  I remind myself I can do anything I want and turn into the first door I find. It takes me into a clothing shop. I see this cool zip up hoodie and I go up to the maniquine wearing it and start to take it. Then I yell "R.G.B." remembbering the task of the month.
I look around for clothes that are those colors. It seems all of the clothes are very drab colors, a lot of kahiki and brown and grey. I see a red sweatshirt on a rack and throw it into a cart. Then I think to myself "ohh ya maybe a unicorn will come bursting through the door any second ( it dosen't) and I go back looking for other clothes. I find a green shorts and a blue shirt. Then I go back to the black hoodie I first saw and took off all my clothes so I could change. woke up.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by pllplp

I see a red sweatshirt on a rack and throw it into a cart. Then I think to myself "ohh ya maybe a unicorn will come bursting through the door any second ( it dosen't) and I go back looking for other clothes. I find a green shorts and a blue shirt. Then I go back to the black hoodie I first saw and took off all my clothes so I could change. woke up.



the colrs are yellow blue and red. Not green...

lol i did that too, but i got a yellow thing too just to be safe lol*

----------


## Serenity

> Can we get on-topic now?



 ::hijack:: 
No.

Amg, that game is so pretty!!!!

Okay, now we can get back on topic...

----------


## Mzzkc

Why can't we use the RGB color model?

Those are the only primary colors I work with, being a Comp Sci student and all.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Why can't we use the RGB color model?
> 
> Those are the only primary colors I work with, being a Comp Sci student and all.



Those were the first primary colors I thought of, too!  ::chuckle:: 

I can definitely do the advanced task for this month, considering that I have a winged unicorn named Stardust right here in my inner world!  Now all I have to do is remember the task when I'm lucid and then remember the dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## Max ツ

> Amg, that game is so pretty!!!!



Apparently I am seriously allergic to sentences AND games like that. I will keep my rep as a macho guy, thank you. ^_^

----------


## Max ツ

> Amg, that game is so pretty!!!!



Apparently I am seriously allergic to sentences AND games like that. I will keep my rep as a macho guy, thank you. ^_^

----------


## XeL

> Apparently I am seriously allergic to sentences AND games like that. I will keep my rep as a macho guy, thank you. ^_^



Real men play RUA. Everyone knows that, duh.

----------


## Max ツ

> Real men play RUA. Everyone knows that, duh.



Err, yeah. Try zombie apocalypse.  :tongue2: 
Call of Duty, anyone?



Wait, wasn't this supposed to be the TotM thread? O-o

----------


## Brunor2

So, I did the Advanced last night.





> *Comment*   Lucid  Dream
> 
> *I don't know how I became lucid, I am probably missing a bunch of things, my recall is a little bad lately.
> This dream is a bit long, this is the part of the Advanced ToTM, it was fast (probably wasn't that fast, but my bad recall hehe)* 
> 
> I remember everything being dark. I probably was on a tall building, on a window or something. I was lucid by then. I remembered the Unicorn, so I went to do it. I told to myself that, down the building, on the ground, the unicorn would be there, so I could ride it.
> I decided to go down the building by jumping out of the window (I don't know if it was a window, really, everything was dark). I jumped, started to fall, and I fell right on the unicorn's back - old west movies style ! haha !
> He was white, with the typical horn in the middle of the forehead. He started to run very very fast with me at his back, in a long road. In the end of this road, the scene changes to a beach, with another horse (not a unicorn) tied to a tree. I get down the unicorn, and continue with the dream.

----------


## smurfman

does it have to be lucid?

----------


## PercyLucid

*Lucid* task of the month.  Yep, you need to be lucid  ::lol::

----------


## Brunor2

> does it have to be lucid?



Yes. That's why it's called Lucid task of the month, hehe.

----------


## Max ツ

Hey, why did my badges disappear?

----------


## Crow360

Well since I have nothing better to do I guess I can give this a try.

----------


## Mzzkc

I did the basic task, using the primary colors of light (RGB). I'll write it up if I get confirmation that it will count. Otherwise, I'll just do the advanced task since that kind of restriction is just silly.

----------


## Invader

> Hey, why did my badges disappear?



Fix'd





> I did the basic task, using the primary colors of light (RGB). I'll write it up if I get confirmation that it will count. Otherwise, I'll just do the advanced task since that kind of restriction is just silly.



We can only give credit once you've provided the details of the dream. You don't have to explain the entire dream at length, just the important parts that involve the task being completed.

----------


## Raven Knight

I tried to post this once before, but for some reason it didn't post...  :tongue2:  so I'm trying again.  This is the task of the month, advanced task.  :Cheeky: 

Next I wanted to complete the task of the month, which is to ride a unicorn.  Stardust is a winged unicorn, so there would be no problem there, and it would be fun!  I opened a portal to my inner world, focusing on getting to wherever Stardust happened to be, then I went through into a wide grassy meadow.  There was a nice breeze blowing across the tall grass, and Stardust was grazing in the meadow with her wings folded neatly back, the feathers on her wings glistened in the sun, her pure white coat was contrasted by her flaming mane and tail which were literally made of fire, her single horn reflected in many colors and looked razor sharp on the tip.  Such a beautiful animal  After briefly admiring her, I walked over to Stardust, she greeted me with a friendly nuzzle, then a bit of a nip, I got the idea she was annoyed at me for not visiting more often.  I climbed onto her back and we took to the skies!

Riding on the back of a winged unicorn, or I guess Stardust is a pegasus and a unicorn combined, was a wonderful sensation.  Even though her mane looked like flame, it didn't burn me as I leaned forward and held onto Stardust's neck as we flew through the sky, watching the landscape of my dream world below me, the fields, the forests, a town that looked like a pleasant neighborhood I could see my own house down there, it doesn't look like my waking life house, but somehow I still recognized it.  I had just flown by when I realized there was someone outside of my house I urged Stardust to circle back and I got back just in time to see Walms disappear into the house.  Was he looking for me?  Good timing, I just happened to be here!  I landed in front of the house and dismounted, patting Stardust on her muzzle before I approached the house.  I opened the front door of the house, nothing in here is locked since the shield keeps the undesirables out, and I looked around the living room.  No sign of Walms.  I looked through the house, it isn't very large, so that didn't take me long, but no sign of Walms.  Damn he must have woken up.  I could wait for him to come back, but I wasn't sure he would come back, so I thought maybe I had better move on to my next goal.

----------


## Mzzkc

> We can only give credit once you've provided the details of the dream. You don't have to explain the entire dream at length, just the important parts that involve the task being completed.



I'm very much aware of that. However, I'm hesitant to do so until I know using the RGB color system as my source of primary colors is acceptable.

----------


## Invader

I'm only guessing when I say that ninja intended that the goal be to find actual objects of the different colors, but if you were able to conjure up the colors themselves as an RBG colour wheel or something of that sort I'm sure it'll count. The idea is essentially the same.

----------


## Mzzkc

> I'm only guessing when I say that ninja intended that the goal be to find actual objects of the different colors, but if you were able to conjure up the colors themselves as an RBG colour wheel or something of that sort I'm sure it'll count. The idea is essentially the same.



Oh no, they're objects.  They're just red, green, and blue, as opposed to red, blue, and yellow. The question, really, is are we limited to red, blue, and yellow objects, when other sets of primary colors exist?

----------


## MadMonkey

Im sure it will be okay if you got items of the other set of primary colors MzzKc. When I do the easy task I am going just summon things of all the colors so that I am sure to have all the primary colors! I beat the advanced task last night but I guess I should post it in my dream journal first.

----------


## MadMonkey

I did the Advanced task and I just now posted it. You can go to it by clicking *HERE*.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Attempted the advanced task last night. Got as far as the stables in the back of the house, then woke up. Next time!

----------


## DreamingGhost

First and foremost let me say I am Sorry for this long post!  ::|: 
I finished the two tasks (I think) awhile in the month, but just now posting them  :tongue2:  i'm an odd one like that lol . I tried to take out some of the irrelevant parts of the dreams to get to the parts with the tasks.

Basic task done on 8/2/10: (task parts in red)
This is the beginning of my 3rd dream of the night I am transitioned in from another dream where I manage to keep myself dreaming after I realize I am dreaming.
The next thing I know I am in 3rd person observer point of view floating in the woods following 4 people dressed like they are in the army. They are being chased by something they can't see but I can. All I see though is the out line of the thing (like in movies with an invisible creature) At this point I get the almighty dream knowledge this is a predator movie I am watching. I find this very boring being lucid, but I do not want to change the dream so I continue to follow the people as I am not really taking part in the dream just watching it while lucid..elapsed due to length of dream here.. Many moons later in the dream I finally snap out of my bordum and remember the ToTMB. I start to look around for something with the colors, but only see the yellow sand. But I get really happy as I remember I am wearing green camo and state this will work for the green object, I then start to think about the red object and deiced it is a necklace I am wearing under my shirt so I pull it out to see a gold/yellow ring on a red ribbon. At this point I am super excited with my self I was able to create the necklace and think about the blue object. I deiced all army members have tattoos and so why can't mine be blue. I sit down and pull up my left pant leg to see two big bright blue tattoos on my leg. Again I am so excited with my self I was able to conger these items and I start to think about what else I can do. However at this point I let my self go with the dream again to some point and I think about having to get to the mall to try to continue a dream from before in the night. Knowing this was just a movie set I use dream logic against its self and say since this is a movie set this trailers there is a mall on the other side of the hill. I walk up the hill and get excited again (it is very rare for me to conger things in my LDs) and run to the mall with some male DC chasing after me..elapsed due to length of dream here.. I run out if the mall all up set at the girls answer and again fully remember I am lucid as I was only 70% lucid while in the mall the male DC is still following me but I come to a T junction and take the right path with running (again I am happy because this is something I can not do in dreams with out floating into the air or other things keeping me from running) after willing the man to no longer be following me I look back and see him take the left in the junction. I run on a little further just to make sure if he turned around I was way ahead of him. After about 1 dream minute I stop and think about the task again and how I did not find a rainbow object just to be clear about completing the task. I stop and look up to see a wooden shade cover thing. All the different slats are painted a different color. I fly up to the top of it and touch each color in turn, red, green, yellow, blue and a rainbow striped one. The rest of the slats are brown or natural wood colors. After touching all the colors I am happy I have completed the task and allow my self to slowly wake up as I am now bored with the dream again and just want to wake up.

Advanced task done on 8/5/10:
I am not sure if this was a WILD or DILD, but the dream starts with me laying in bed (already asleep I think I can not rememeber lol) trying to WILD. I tell my self I want to wake in the meeting room/crossroads and look for someone. (for the life of me I can not remember who I wanted to look for). While telling my self this I have my eyes closed trying to visualize going into the dream. This moves me into a new dream like a WILD does, but will out all the signs of a WILD. I simply open my eyes a few moments later and I am ubber happy with my self because this worked and I am now 100% lucid. I am laying on a bed in a bright yellow room I get off the bed and move to the door of the room (as I am in a bedroom type room like all the WILDs and FAs start)..elapsed due to length of dream here.. I exit the room to see I am now in a office reception type lobby..elapsed due to length of dream here.. I move to the front doors (knowing when I exit them I will be outside and a unicorn will be waiting for me on the other side.) I see they are wooden with yellow frosted glass. When I exit the meeting room I stop and take a few moments to take in the view and be pleased with my self as there is a unicorn waiting for me in a parting space in the parking lot. She is all white with bright light blue hair and horn. While standing there just looking at the unicorn a man pushes past me and begins to get upset the unicorn is there and starts screaming for someone to get rid of her (I guess she was making a lot of noise. Or so the almighty dream knowledge tells me lol). At this point I promptly speak up and tell everyone she is mine and I will be taking her away now. They all say thank god and just disappear and the dream zooms to her making strange noises and rolling around with 6 or 7 unicorn babies. When I walk up to her she tries to run, but I grab a hold of some pink tulle used like reins and stop her. I am now sweet talking her while trying to get fully on her, but before I can get on her like I would a horse she takes off at a fast pace bucking as she goes. Now I am riding her like a cowboy on a bucking bronco trying to stay on. I keep rolling the tulle in my hands until there is no slack left willing her to slow/settle down. At this point she slows down to a trout and I get supper happy because I am now the unicorn like a horse down the city streets...The dream continues but at some point I become only 80% lucid.

Again sorry for the long post thanks for reading it.

Take Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Yay! I got the basic task. I'm an overachiever, i got more than just the primary colors.  ::D:  I'd like to thank LiveInTheDream for the RC-MILD technique that led to this ld.

Hancock, Me As Will Smith
8/9/10
Somewhere between 1AM - 6AM
Technique: RC-MILD
--------------------------------------
The first part i remember is the part right before becoming lucid. I was Will Smith. I was sitting on a bench next to the road in a large city. I suddenly thought that i was dreaming. For some reason, i felt very sleepy and almost missed the lucidity because of it, but i forced myself to go lucid. I started thinking about a thread i read in a forum that said if you go along with a dream plot you're more likely to lose lucidity. So i put it to the test. I was going to follow the dream plot, but i was going to do it my way. I stuck with the Hancock theme. I stood up and seen five vehicles coming toward me. A few of them were cars and others looked like armored vans. Each one was spray painted a solid color, even the windows and windshield were spray painted . There were a red, yellow, green, blue and black one. 



I jumped high into the air and landed right in the middle of the group. When i landed, i punched the ground, causing the pavement to crack and send all of the vehicles flying into the sky. I jumped into the air after them. I kicked one of them out of sight, then punched the yellow out of sight. I then head-butted the black one into the ground. I treated the green one like a soccer ball. I volleyed it into the air twice with my foot and then elbowed it into the ground. When i landed back on the ground, i wadded up the black car like it was made of paper. It was now a 4 foot wad of metal, then i took the red car and stuffed it down into the black car. I saw a tall building in the distance so i picked up my 2 car ball of metal and threw it at the building. It bounced off, so i tried again. The second time, it left a circular hole in the building. The hole went all the way through the building because i could see the sky on the other side. Next i started playing with telekinesis. There were lots of giant odd shapes of sculpted rock floating high in the air. i started pulling them close to me and using telekinesis mashing them together with other floating sculptures. I then heard an ominous voice that sounded like it came from all directions. It said something about me being weak and what i was doing was trivial and childish. I ignored it. I then saw an open square hole in the sky that looked like it might lead somewhere. I started pulling it towards me with telekinesis. The voice then warned me to stop, because i didn't understand what i was messing with. The hole that i was pulling toward me was the abyssal plain. I took that to mean that it was a doorway that led to infinite nothingness. That intrigued me to pull it even closer and ignore what the voice said. As it got closer, i heard a popping sound. After the sound, i didn't have a body anymore. I was nothing more than a floating point of consciousness. I could see and think but nothing else. I'm guessing that my body got suck into the abyssal plain.

The dream did continue on from here, but due to losing my lucidity after losing my dream body and my declined dream recall; i can't remember enough to record anymore of this dream.

----------


## Max ツ

Nice going, dark ulquiorra! (forgive my bad puns.  :Sad: )

----------


## ninja9578

I was out for a while, everything should be caught up in a little bit.  If I missed yours send me a PM.

----------


## Raspberry

Physics primary colours are: Green, Blue, Red

Art primary colours are: Yellow, Blue, Red

I'll try this  :smiley:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Managed to summon a gray unicorn to me last night, but it shrank down to the size of a kitten before I could ride it. I thought about shrinking myself, too, but the dream faded. Rrgghh!

----------


## AstralFae18

woo, i have a wild attempt scheduled tomorrow, if i succeed i'll try for the advanced dream task, should give me something to do since i'm a little stumped on goals at the moment XD.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Nice going, dark ulquiorra! (forgive my bad puns. )



Thanks, i got the pun.  ::D:

----------


## theyeti

when the dream started i was playing around in a big monastery with my friend who i really didn't recognize, he hade a shaved haircut and he must have been around 30 years old. we were running around the different levels of the monastery witch was quite run down so many of the stairs and such were missing, witch only made great obstacles for playing around on. after a while my friend fell down to the first floor and i jumped after him. it didn't hurt us in any way so i realized it was some kind of a dream. as soon as i realized this the monastery started to collapse, big chunks of rock and stair and monks where falling down all over the place and i ran out as fast as i could. i ran out through the entrance but as soon as i passed the there was a metal gate that closed behind me and my friend was trapped the whole monastery was about to collapse upon him. And then i realized i could teleport him out of the monastery so i decided to try and teleport him out, it was hard and i didn't think it was going to work but it did. My friend didn't understand what had happened bud he was very greateful anmd he thanked me. we where out on a field so proceeded to fly around at first it was awesome but then it went waaaay to fast and i almost crashed into the mast of a pirate ship witch was stranded in the middle of the field like a beached whale. I flew back to my friend and told him about the situation and that i was dreaming lucidly. He understood and the first thing he tried to do was to start flying, he flew away and seemed to have speed problems aswell. I thought about it alittle and then i suddemly saw thre colours flash in my mind. The task of the month ! so i tried summoning something green and it was a book, i started reading it but it was going to slowly so i super-read it it was like sucking the information out from the book. then i tried something red and i was hungry at the same time so it was a big bowl of pasta and tomato sauce, witch i shared with my friend who had recently landed. when i tried to summon something blue it just wouldnt happen and i got frustrated so i started flying again. it was still way to fast so i enabled a menu of some kind and i pulled a flight speed slider to 50% instead of 150%. It sure made a difference, now i was flying really slowly and it had some kind of an anti-gravity feel to it, witch really was fine and all but it was still hard to controll but not as dangerous as flying waaay to fast. i landed on the pirate ships lookout tower and looked around i saw my friend but nothing else. so i jumped down on the deck and my friend joined me, i wanted to play alittle with my powers so i tried morphing my arm into a armcannon like samus aran has. I failed but not completely, what i now had was an old fashioned Iron and black powder armcannon and it was good enough. I fired a ball at the mast and it made a clean round hole straight through the mast. i fired again and it broke off one side of the hole. the mast didn't fall over and i was getting irritated. my friend morphed his arm into a musket and fired it onto the little piece of mast that was still remaining. It fell and crushed against the ground. I tried morphing my arm into a musket aswell but i only got a tattoo of a musket on my hand when i tried. but it didn't matter because i could still shoot with it. we walked below deck and found a treasure chest and inside were a pair of blue jeans witch i put on as fast as i could because i was naked, we then walked out of the ship through a hole my friend blasted with his arm-musket. there was one more thing i had to do before i left and that was ride a unicorn i thought, so i tried summoning one but i only managed to summon a narwhal witch i mounted and started to ride. i later morphed the narwhal into a unicorn after many failed attempts i finally succeded and then i woke up into another dream where i was in a big livingroom with bunches of weapons on the walls (swords and hammers, flails and such) my little brother and my mom were there but i was frodo from the lord of the rings saga. suddenly a horde of orcs and other tolkien creatures started coming into the room and we started battling against them. my mother grabbed a big plank with gigantic nails sticking out of it and started whacking away i was irritated that she was such a horrible fighter but it didn't bother me that much. my brother grabbed two swords and was doing quite well since he plays alot of sports and is athletic but i couldn't find any waeapon that i preferred. i grabbed a stick and a little knife and started fighting. after a while sauron erupted from the ground like a volcano and started walkign toward me. he stopped and held out his hand, we proceeded to have a tug of war with the ring in the center (the one ring) instead of a rope. i won the tug of war and went over to the fireplace and put it in a spoon and it melted. then i woke up for real this morning with my mother shouting at me to wake up.. i think there was more to the dream but i can't remember it ...

----------


## Invader

theyeti, if you could just type up the part of your dream that involves the task in detail, that would be great (and in a more readable format too!). I see the part about the narwhal and how you later changed it into a unicorn. Could you describe_ that_ part more?

----------


## MadMonkey

I did the basic task last night. Here is from my dream journal.




> I was at my house. I walked into my room and flipped the light switch but the light didn't go on. Gr it makes it harder to stay stable and vivid when Its dark in here. I went to my Lego containers. I have a hell of a lot because I am obsessed with legos. I keep them separated by color in containers. I took out a blue brick, a red brick and a green brick. That would be the primary colors. Well people keep arguing on the forum whether it should be green or yellow so I got out a yellow one just because. There, basic TotM completed! I woke up and again used DEILD.



Also I guess I will say again that I did the Advanced task to because ninja didn't see it or something.





> Grah this is probably a false awakening. I picked some pizza up off of my night stand and ate some, this time just because it tastes good. Ya this is a FA I don't even know why this pizza keeps poping up in my dream but it s really good, especially for a thin crust pizza. I went to the hallway and opened it and the stuffed unicorn was no where to be found! I looked down the hall and saw an identical cabinet that shouldn't be there IWL. Oh the other cabinet. I opened it and Zamor the unicorn was there in stuffed animal form. I picked him up and rushed to my family room where there would be room for him. Placed him down and said, "Zamor, transform!" He expanded into a real unicorn now but wait, this time he was slightly pink and his black horn was only two inches long. When I met Zamor he had white fur, a rainbow colored main and a long kick ass looking black horn. It was sort of comical to watch a unicorn throw up but gross at the same time. I started to wake up and knew I had no time for questions. I jumped on and made him take a step forward. A second later I was awake.

----------


## Blupaba

Did the advanced task.  ::D: 




> I was in my house. I examined my hands carefully and became lucid. I thought of the ToTM and jumped out a window. There was already a unicorn outside so I jumped on it's back. It attemped to throw me off and when that failed it tried to stab me with it's horn. It went charging up a mountain and then it went up on it's hind legs. I fell off and landed at the bottom of the mountain and I lost lucidity.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am a little goblin hiding in bush with a net and a spear. I'm going catch me a unicorn!

    i giggle to myself as I hear a herd of unicorns approaching... LOL LOL LOL.

    They stop nearby and graze. They hear me sniff, and bolt.

    I throw my net over one, and hold on, it drags me through the forest. YOU BASTARD, YOU LITTLE FUCKING GOBLIN. I AM GOING TO EAT YOUR BRAINS, GODDAMMIT LET ME GO FUCKER!

    no! NOT UNTIL YOU GIVE ME THE MULTICOLORED RAINBOW MAGIC ICE-CREAM SHIT, FUCKER!

    The unicorn swings his head, slamming me against trees as he runs. I climb up the net to his head, and gnaw on his horn.

    WHAT ARE YOU DOING YOU NASTY LITTLE MONSTER!

    AH IT'S A DREAMVIEWS TASK OF THE MONTH. GIVE ME MY MULTICOLORED RAINBOW ICE CREAM, UNICORN, OR I WILL TURN YOU INTO A little GOAT!

    you can't do that!

    I accidentally gnaw through the net like an idiot.

    The unicorn runs away and laughs, pooping out balls of rainbow ice cream. red, blue, and yellow.

    THANKS FOR NOTHING, ASSHOLE. THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE RGB!

    Haha. You're pretty stupid for an interdimensional goblin! LOL GOBLIN HAHAHAA!

    The unicorn jumps off a cliff and sprouts wings.

    I pout and eat the ice cream. I make a green tea one appear, but it tastes like grass.

    The unicorn banks around and spits fireballs at me.

    WTF!

    I make a sphere of water and burrow into the ground, stuffing the ice cream balls in my little leather bag.
    I sit in the ground and munch on the ice cream.

----------


## swap01

I completed the basic task by accident, as in it was just a normal dream and I didn't even know about the task.

I was by a school and the walls were very high, and the school yard seemed to be almost like a maze. MY dream only took place in between two buildings of the school though. 

There were animal type people things that were attacking me and my friends. Each had a different colored head and aurora about their head. One was blue (the bird man type thing), one was purple, one was yellow (his head resembled a Lego man's head), one was green, and one was red. They said "Look what our god has done for us! Your god has done nothing for you!" I replied "I have faith that he has done something to help us and that he will deliver us." Then something circular showed up and with it I could trap the animal type people with different colored heads (we'll just call them demons).  After I trapped them with my friends we opened the circular thing and there was a bunch of stuffed sponge bob's and Patrick's, the starfish. We had to rip them up into smaller stuffies.

After one of my friends turned into a giant block type of thing. Kind of like a Whomp from Super Mario. She had three heads: a large yellow one, a small red one on the right, and a small green one on the left. My friends and I had magic powers. My colour was yellow. I put my hands in a spherical shape (like Dragon Ball Z) to charge my attack. There was a ball of yellow energy that I shot at her head. We eventually killed the three heads and she was back to normal.

----------


## PercyLucid

You need to be lucid though swamp01

*WakingNomad nice one hahahahaha, very funny.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Ok, I accomplished both tasks during a WILD this morning. At least I think I accomplished the basic task. I didn't really find separate objects of each color per say. So I'm not sure. But here are the excerpts:

 I ended up in what looked like a child's nursery. There was a dresser against the far wall with many different colored plastic objects on it. I thought, "Oh I can do the basic task of the month." Unfortunately the array of objects was a little bewildering. None of them was recognizable. I touched a wooden thing that was hanging from the ceiling. It was the size of a coffee saucer and the shape of an amoeba. But it was green. I walked over to the dresser. I thought, oh, wait I'm a painter and I wanted to do red, YELLOW and blue. Everything on the dresser was a combination of red, yellow, green and blue. I picked up a clay vase that was enameled in bright green with red and yellow stripes and spots on it.I touched each color to acknowledge it. I realized I still needed blue. There was a round blue magnet on the wall and I spun it. I continued walking around the house. I saw Alex's aunt Rosie. She was in a long fancy black dress with beaded fringe. I walked over to one of the walls to stabilize and noticed a large tapestry behind glass. I put my hands against the cool smooth surface of the glass and examined the white stitching on the lavender cloth behind it. I told Rosie, "You have a lot of nice tapestries here." She thanked me and started showing me around. I looked at some more tapestries around the house. They were all intricate but rather monochromatic. A light went on in my head. "Hey, I bet you have a unicorn tapestry!" "Why yes, I do," she answered, and led me into the next room. No unicorn tapestry there. She led me to another room where there was a bare space on the wall about the size of the unicorn tapestry I had in mind. She pointed to it. "There it is," she said. I said, "That's not a tapestry, that's a fish tank." Sure enough, there was a black pane of glass with a fat gray fish floating behind it. Next to the fish tank there was another opening in the wall with screen over it. I looked through it and saw that it opened into another room. It was a large, dimly lit room with a concrete floor. There were farm animals wandering around. On the far side of the room there was a pen with goats in it. There were a couple of dwarves tending the goats. "Hey," I said, "I think one of those goats is a unicorn!" A white goat emerged from the middle of the group. "It is! That one's a unicorn!" The person standing next to me seemed skeptical. "It is!" I insisted. With that, the goat grew and became a pure white horse. One of the dwarves was brushing its mane. I had to find a way into that room. I went through a door to my left that led into a hallway made of white painted cinderblock. I went down the hallway and through a door to my right that led outside. It was dark out. There was a metal door on the side of the building. It had a sign that said, "Keep door closed. Horses inside." There was no handle on the door, but I pried it open with my fingers. Inside, the room was lit with florescent ceiling lights. The dwarf was leading the white horse around the room. I looked hard at the horse until a white horn sprouted from its forehead. I walked over and asked the dwarf, "Can I ride her?" "Why sure," he said, "She's very friendly." The unicorn lowered her head and nuzzled my hand, but looked at me worriedly out of the corner of her eye. I felt bad that she didn't trust me, but I grabbed her silky mane between my fingers and jumped up onto her back. Her coat was incredibly soft. She reared up a couple of times and I woke up.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Got the basic one at least
Yesterday I learned DEILD and tried it out  ::D: 
Amid the confusion I finally entered a lucid...
I walked into a store and thought about the TOTM's Red Green and Blue, easy enough so I walked past this weird smelling salt display one was *red* the other was *blue* sweet so I walked down an isle into a secluded cluttered corner and saw a mid thirties DC he seemed a few bricks short of a pyramid he said "Ha! I beat you to it" I somehow knew that was my spot and the laptop he had was mine but I was Lucid so didn't mind. He was talking avidly when I saw a *green* candle and thought now for the advanced but then I thought wait wasn't another color yellow, luckily for me the shelf in the area had all colors for candles (including *yellow*) so I thought I was okay. I left the musty weird antique shop for my house we were having a party there so I asked someone if they could summon their unicorn for me to borrow, the whistle was like a dog whistle and soon enough there was the thumping noise (I realized later this is the noise my dog makes when she is chasing the ball). I walked out in the dusk (which I managed to change later) to meet my unicorn. It was my dog with another docked tail on her forehead like a "horn" lol better luck next time I guess

----------


## The Adventurer

there are only 15 days left in the month and i have only had one LD, so i probably won't actually succeed at this... but it looks cool and hopefully by the time the next task of the month comes out i will have had at least one more LD and actually have a chance at getting it.

----------


## Serenity

*The Store Coupons - Lucid - 1/5*
We had somehow acquired a large stack of store coupons for this place... it was much like one of them Walmart Superstores. Anyways, some dream character lost our coupons somewhere in the store. I was passing through an aisle of brightly coloured fuzzy socks, there were almost every colour of the rainbow... bright reds, yellows, oranges, greens, blues, and blacks. I remember thinking to myself, _"Sometimes, all you have to do is turn the corner and what you seek will be there."_ I was about to do just that, when the dream started dissolving. I went back to the socks and started rubbing them against my face. It started to bring the dream back in.... until I stopped. Then it faded out again  :Sad: 
First WILD - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## scrumpy

I diiiiiiid iiiiit!!!!

I did the FILD technique and literally felt something happen in my mouth when I transitioned. I slowly did a nose RC with my dream eyes closed and I could breathe I lay still for awhile trying to calm down. Eventually I slid out of bed there was a moment when I almost lost it cause I could feel my real legs. I remembered the TOTM and immediately went over to the dresser and started looking for colorful objects. I picked up a small bottle with it's lid painted red (I think it was a lip stick bottle) and two female deodorant cans one with a blue lid and one with a yellow lid. I was super happy but when I looked at my objects the yellow lid had turned to green and I panicked. I rummaged through all the items on the dresser and found a glass bowl with a yellow glass lid that was slightly transparent. Happy with that I headed over to the window to either teleport or just go outside, I was planning to find some unicorns. As I approached the window I started loosing the dream. I spun around slowly and felt the wooden cupboard door. It helped and I decided not to go outside but to go and see what my family DCs were up to as I got to my bedroom door I woke up.

----------


## Squaddle

Ara ara....... If I don't get one down I'll be left behind..... sure... I'll do this month's expect an answer tomorrow... I'll do them both. Red Unicorn..... Blue Unicorn.... Yellow Unicorn :Eek: 



What happened to green? oh well

----------


## Puffin

16 days later, and I still have to ride that damn unicorn. 

...I did summon one and was about to get on, but my mom woke me up.  :Bang head:

----------


## Puffin

Sorry for double-posting, but I finally completed the TOTM.

TOTM + Terrorist Airplanes - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You need to be lucid though swamp01
> 
> *WakingNomad nice one hahahahaha, very funny.



I am not sure you have to be lucid, actually.

----------


## PercyLucid

Well... its the *lucid* task of the month. If not being lucid was accepted, it would be called "Dream Task of..."

----------


## ray

its so refreshing to do this again  :smiley: 

advanced: i fell asleep thinking of the task...
 i was a male wolf running across a field. there were trees spaced sporadically throughout so at first i mistook it for a forest. galloping beside me was a female unicorn. i was already thinking of the task so i transformed into a human and leapt onto her back.(for somereason i was still a guy and naked :p i'm classifying this dream as half lucid cuz i didn't have full control.) after a little bit she told me she wanted to ride me so i transformed back into a wolf and she went into her human form landing on my back. she was also naked and we rode for a while until the dream switched into a crazy non lucid about mary kate and ashley. lmao totally random. very brief i know,  :Sad:  hopefully my basic totm dream will be......more colorful? sorry bad i know...:9

----------


## ninja9578

Yay ray!  :smiley:

----------


## Squaddle

Did Basic/Advanced

>>>Ahhh crap wrong color.... meh<<<< 

Asked myself what I was doing... became lucid.
I was in a Japanese-styled backyard with  2 wooden door, one is extremely small. I decided try and get through but I couldn't, decided to pull out a magical door outta nowhere. I was still at the same place...... probably.
I thought I'd a least do the TOTM for once, since it's pretty easy to do where I am. I visualized a ship warping out of the sky Tytania style. But that didn't work.... so I just "phased it" and a ship from the Free Planet Alliance from LotGH came out... of course I made it colored before hand, it was green....... all ships from the Free Planet Alliance are green anyways. and then I made another ship appear...... I'm not really familiar with it..... I think I just don't remember, but it was Half Green-Half red..... this counts right? Then to finish it off i summoned a giant .... Saucer? 3-4x the size of those little ships it was yellowish-gold... and then I flew into it.


Became lucid when prompted....... honestly I don't remember whee I was.... I think I was home..... no I was somewhere else. Walked in the streets and I imagined a unicorn walking....(running) by the intersection and it was there a WHITE PONY!!!no it was a unicorn.... I didn't pay that much attention I just grabbed on. and after a few steps the UNICORN stopped..... I find myself at the back of my home..... I willed my unicorn to fly By saying "FLY (UNICORN)"!!! Then it slowly levitated..... not really high.... i mean THAT high.... and I think that's where I lost track.

----------


## Vesterguard

Gah, not sure I did any of these, had a false awakening on a sheet that had the colours, Then also found a unicorn, but she took on human form before I could ride her, Not sure piggy backing a unicorn in human form counts though ^^

Anyways, the dream is here

Failed WILD to DILD - > attempts at TOTM (although August is almost gone) - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## TheOneirologist

With only a few days to spare, I had a lucid dream and did the advanced task!

I was outside, I think in the snow.  I'd become lucid some time ago, and I said aloud, "I am going to ride a unicorn."  A strange-looking unicorn appeared in front of me, and I climbed on.  I fell off a few seconds later, but technically I rode the unicorn.

I also tried the basic task, and I failed.  Badly.  So, I'm in a gym.  I find a red panel on the floor, my shirt is blue, and then I look at the wall and I see... A GREEN PANEL!  I didn't realize that green wasn't a primary color until I woke up.  S**t!  Whoa, whoa, whoa!  I just read post 68 and found that the physics primary colors are red, blue, and green!  ....If you still want the artistic primaries, the background was a yellow-tan color, I just didn't stare directly at it and point it out.  Well... even if I didn't get the basic task, I got the unicorn!

----------


## RogerWaters

Hi, I'm kind of new to this TOTM stuff but I completed the Basic TOTM  ::D: 

So last night, I came out of my LD dry spell (after eating a pb & banana sandwich  :tongue2: ), and had my first LD in a while

I was standing in an unknown parking lot, beyond the parking lot were trees, it must have been fall in my dream because the trees were yellow and red. This dream was so vivid, the colors were very vibrant and everything was crystal clear. I wasn't standing here long until I realized I was dreaming, I don't know what made me become lucid but it happened. I instantly did a RC and it worked. So this being the first time being lucid for a while, I decided to get back in the swing of things, I instantly wanted to spawn something. I was so excited I didn't care what it was, first thing that came to mind was a pizza (i have absolutely NO idea why). But I focused on the ground in front of me and a pizza appeared, almost instantly which I was pleasantly surprised by. So now I decided to go have some fun, I turned around and saw a building , it was white with a red trim, very large like a mall or something. So I go into it and find my sister sitting at a table in a food court, I talk to her and ask her about the baby (she just had a boy a 2 weeks ago). She says "oh he's fine, he's out hunting with Cory (her boyfriend)" I just laughed.

After this I must have lost lucidity somewhat because I was standing in the food court for a while watching a guy in front of me. I looked back at my sister and she was gone, somehow this made me regain lucidity. All of sudden I remembered DV, which made me remember the Banana Sandwich  :tongue2: . Then I remembered the TOTM, I was desperately looking for the colors in the food court, then I remembered the trees, red, yellow and the sky was blue  ::D:  Satisfied, woke myself up and wrote the dream down so I wouldn't forget.

Lol too bad I got it so late in the month  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> its so refreshing to do this again 
> 
> advanced: i fell asleep thinking of the task...
>  i was a male wolf running across a field. there were trees spaced sporadically throughout so at first i mistook it for a forest. galloping beside me was a female unicorn. i was already thinking of the task so i transformed into a human and leapt onto her back.(for somereason i was still a guy and naked :p i'm classifying this dream as half lucid cuz i didn't have full control.) after a little bit she told me she wanted to ride me so i transformed back into a wolf and she went into her human form landing on my back. she was also naked and we rode for a while until the dream switched into a crazy non lucid about mary kate and ashley. lmao totally random. very brief i know,  hopefully my basic totm dream will be......more colorful? sorry bad i know...:9



Pretty cool dream. I want a naked female human unicorn to ride on my back while I am in :Cheeky:  wolf form. 





> Did Basic/Advanced
> 
> >>>Ahhh crap wrong color.... meh<<<< 
> 
> Asked myself what I was doing... became lucid.
> I was in a Japanese-styled backyard with  2 wooden door, one is extremely small. I decided try and get through but I couldn't, decided to pull out a magical door outta nowhere. I was still at the same place...... probably.
> I thought I'd a least do the TOTM for once, since it's pretty easy to do where I am. I visualized a ship warping out of the sky Tytania style. But that didn't work.... so I just "phased it" and a ship from the Free Planet Alliance from LotGH came out... of course I made it colored before hand, it was green....... all ships from the Free Planet Alliance are green anyways. and then I made another ship appear...... I'm not really familiar with it..... I think I just don't remember, but it was Half Green-Half red..... this counts right? Then to finish it off i summoned a giant .... Saucer? 3-4x the size of those little ships it was yellowish-gold... and then I flew into it.
> 
> 
> Became lucid when prompted....... honestly I don't remember whee I was.... I think I was home..... no I was somewhere else. Walked in the streets and I imagined a unicorn walking....(running) by the intersection and it was there a WHITE PONY!!!no it was a unicorn.... I didn't pay that much attention I just grabbed on. and after a few steps the UNICORN stopped..... I find myself at the back of my home..... I willed my unicorn to fly By saying "FLY (UNICORN)"!!! Then it slowly levitated..... not really high.... i mean THAT high.... and I think that's where I lost track.



That's cool that you made it fly.





> Gah, not sure I did any of these, had a false awakening on a sheet that had the colours, Then also found a unicorn, but she took on human form before I could ride her, Not sure piggy backing a unicorn in human form counts though ^^
> 
> Anyways, the dream is here
> 
> Failed WILD to DILD - > attempts at TOTM (although August is almost gone) - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource



I totally think that counts.





> With only a few days to spare, I had a lucid dream and did the advanced task!
> 
> I was outside, I think in the snow.  I'd become lucid some time ago, and I said aloud, "I am going to ride a unicorn."  A strange-looking unicorn appeared in front of me, and I climbed on.  I fell off a few seconds later, but technically I rode the unicorn.
> 
> I also tried the basic task, and I failed.  Badly.  So, I'm in a gym.  I find a red panel on the floor, my shirt is blue, and then I look at the wall and I see... A GREEN PANEL!  I didn't realize that green wasn't a primary color until I woke up.  S**t!  Whoa, whoa, whoa!  I just read post 68 and found that the physics primary colors are red, blue, and green!  ....If you still want the artistic primaries, the background was a yellow-tan color, I just didn't stare directly at it and point it out.  Well... even if I didn't get the basic task, I got the unicorn!



I love it that you fell off.





> Hi, I'm kind of new to this TOTM stuff but I completed the Basic TOTM 
> 
> So last night, I came out of my LD dry spell (after eating a pb & banana sandwich ), and had my first LD in a while
> 
> I was standing in an unknown parking lot, beyond the parking lot were trees, it must have been fall in my dream because the trees were yellow and red. This dream was so vivid, the colors were very vibrant and everything was crystal clear. I wasn't standing here long until I realized I was dreaming, I don't know what made me become lucid but it happened. I instantly did a RC and it worked. So this being the first time being lucid for a while, I decided to get back in the swing of things, I instantly wanted to spawn something. I was so excited I didn't care what it was, first thing that came to mind was a pizza (i have absolutely NO idea why). But I focused on the ground in front of me and a pizza appeared, almost instantly which I was pleasantly surprised by. So now I decided to go have some fun, I turned around and saw a building , it was white with a red trim, very large like a mall or something. So I go into it and find my sister sitting at a table in a food court, I talk to her and ask her about the baby (she just had a boy a 2 weeks ago). She says "oh he's fine, he's out hunting with Cory (her boyfriend)" I just laughed.
> 
> After this I must have lost lucidity somewhat because I was standing in the food court for a while watching a guy in front of me. I looked back at my sister and she was gone, somehow this made me regain lucidity. All of sudden I remembered DV, which made me remember the Banana Sandwich . Then I remembered the TOTM, I was desperately looking for the colors in the food court, then I remembered the trees, red, yellow and the sky was blue  Satisfied, woke myself up and wrote the dream down so I wouldn't forget.
> 
> Lol too bad I got it so late in the month



Mm... Pizza... oh huh? Good job. Try eating an inedible object in a dream, like a lamp, or take a bite from a car. It's really weird.

----------


## LdJake

I know its late 0.o but im proud of myself anyways

"I wake up, and peek open my eyes and see something that resembles a spider and a porqupine
i Scream, at the limit of my voice and try to run, when i stand up and run i black out and fall over, i get back up and run.
i come back after i calm down to find a unicorn sitting next to my bed, i jump on and ride out of my house and ride to the moon to meet my friend"

----------


## Soulnote

29.08.2010*I Really Hope I'm Dreaming, Woo!* (DILD)



NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in bed, and my mum woke me up and hit me a few times for some reason. I got out and had a shower, exactly like usual. I started drying myself but when I started brushing my teeth in front of the mirror, I got a serious shock. I saw that 2 of my teeth were mis-aligned, I was worried and felt them a bit and they fell out, along with a few others. I was kinda worried and thinking about going through the rest of my life missing some teeth, I really hoped it was a dream, I did a Nose Pinch RC, and to me delight, It was! I waved my hand over my mouth and my teeth were fine. I walked around my house for a while, seeing that this is one of the most stable lucids i've had, everything was exactly like my house. I talked to my mum, and asked, "Do you know where we are?" She said "The kitchen..." I told her she was wrong and that it's a dream, then I gave my dream mum a hug and goodbye. I remembered one of my goals was to talk to my reflection, I remembered that reflections can sometimes be scary or distorted, so I tested it with the small mirror from the bathroom. I peeked around the corner to see a distorted image on the mirror, so I was prepared, knowing that if I wasn't it could shock me into a nightmare. I went into the toilet because of it's bigger mirror, but, this was NOT my toilet. When I came in, it had ancient stone walls and floor, with vines growing on the walls and a giant skylight, an even bigger mirror hanging from the vines, and, of course, a toilet, hehe. The basic TOTM suddenly came to me and I looked in the mirror at the distorted picture, I had a *RED* shirt and black pants. I looked up at the skylight and saw the *BLUE* skies and *YELLOW* sun, *BASIC TOTM COMPLETED.* I looked back at my reflection and asked it if it could talk, it said "yep", but there was no sound, I just knew it said yep. I asked it why it couldn't talk, and it just said a bunch of things I couldn't make out. I stood back and tried to will giant speakers up, it didn't work, I then shouted out, *LET THERE BE SOUND!!!* It worked, but I don't remember what my reflection and I talked about. When I  left the the err..."Toilet", I appeared to be in what looks like a D.I.Y store. I looked around and saw a lot of tools and wood and thought I might try and run through it wall, I ran full force and...crashed. I was on the ground with a slight headache when I saw a kinda creepy woman heading toward me, I just walked away. Next thing I know i'm at the school, running around and I super jumped over a row of benches and got a strawberry Big M at the canteen.
JUST!!!, my internet only JUST came back on

----------

